# Elektronikas forums >  Thyristor AC switch

## tarkšķis

Sveiki,

Jautājums sekojošs. 
Ir šāds verķis: https://robotdyn.com/catalog/relays_...c_220v110v_5a/

Pie AC OUT tiek pieslēgts 230V AC relejs. Padodot vadības signālu 3,3V vai 5V relejs saslēdzas, bet signālu atvienojot relejs neatslēdzas(paliek saslēgts). 
Kāds tam ir iemesls? 

Paldies.

----------


## marizo

Visdrīzāk 230V AC relejs arī ir iemesls.

----------


## next

Paraleeli releja spolei lampinju piesleegt.
Paskatiit kas tad notiek.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Relejs jau ir ļoti induktīva slodze, kas ļoti atšķiras no parastas lampiņas. Next, domāju, ka būtu labs joks, ka pielsēdzot paralēli lampiņu, viss sāktu strādāt normāli. Domāju, ka pieliekot releja spolei paralēli RC ķēdi (nu, piemēram, sākt ar 10nF un 10K) problēma salabotos.

----------


## Rombo

Vajag pamērīt kāds spriegums ieslēdz releju + vai - ,iespējams ka ieslēdz ar +5 bet izslēdz invertējot ar-5.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Rombo, Tu kaut mazliet stādies priekšā kā saslēgta shēma? Kā di vēl 5V uz releju? Tu tiešām domā, ka cilvēks "nejauši" ielicis polarizēto releju?  ::

----------


## Rombo

Es izteicu varbūtību ka tas tā varētu būt,esmu redzējis līdzīgas mantiņas,tiesa gan kā funkcionālus blokus(moduļus) iekārtās.

----------


## Eziss

220V releja nostrādes strāva neliela un tiristora noplūdes stāva "verķī' lielāka par releja atslēgšanas strāvu.

----------


## Rombo

Var jau būt ka tā. Kaut gan šaubos vai konstruktori būtu neparedzējuši tādu bjaku. Tad jau vienkāršāk tādu hrenovinu izgatavot pašam. Pavisam vienkārša shēma,(cik esmu būvējis gaismas mūzikas) slodze vadību neietekmē un tiristoru aizver piespiedu kārtā,man bija pastāvīgs azvēršanas pozitīvs spriegums kas tiristorus turēja aizvērtus,ja uz tranzistoru slodzes  rezistoriem tiristoru vadības ķēdēs parādījās negatīvs impulss kas pārsniedza izslēgšanas spriegumu,tiristors atvērās,pēc impulsa beigšanās tas atkal aizvērās. Nekādu problēmu,strādāja normāli ar 100W lampām astoņos kanālos. Vēlāk sāku būvēt vadību uz mikroshēmām К155ЛА3 un К155ТM2 un tur atkal tas pats,lai lampas strādātu asi nācās tiristorus aizvērt piespiedu kārtā. Tā kā būvē tik pats būs lielāks prieks par paša veikumu nevis par tēvoča Lao būdā sakrāmēto.

----------


## Eziss

Nekādas hrenovinas tur nav. Gaismas mūzikas lampiņa un releja tinums ir ļoti dažādas lietas. Vajag palasīt datašītus un tad bakstīt ar pirkstu ķīnietim.

----------


## Radioruncis

Paskatījos to "verķi" un palasīju ieteikumus... Hmm, cik varu spriest no bildes, tad tas ir tiristors ar galvaniski atsaitētu vadību. Uz plates ir optopāris, rezistors un ELEKTROLĪTS.
Padodot vadības spriegumu, elektrolīts uzlādējas un notur kādu laiku tiristoru atvērtu, jo gaismas diodes strāva ir salīdzinoši neliela. Kad el. kondensators izlādēsies, maiņspriegumam mainoties polaritātei (ejot caur nulli), tiristors (simistors) aizvērsies. Ja spriežu pareizi, var pamēģināt kondiķi izlodēt.  Tad, noņemot vadības spriegumu, tiristoram būtu jāaizveras uzreiz.

----------


## Radioruncis

Var piekrist MARIZO ieteikumam... relejs var būt pašbloķējošs (piem. palaidējs)

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Eu, cilvēki, nopietni?
Pirmkārt - neņemot vērā nekādus citus apstākļus, R tur ir 1K, C pēc izmēra es teiktu 1uF, max 10uF. Tādai RC ķēdei laika konstante ir daaaaudz par mazu lai vispār turētu to optronu vaļā jebkādu ar aci pamanāmu laika sprīdi.
Otrkārt - cilvēks neko nerubī, pa retam uztaisa tēmu un pazūd, neko nekomentē par progresu vai neveiksmēm, ko tur daudz diskutēt. Un priekš kam tur ieteikt kaut ko par pašbloķējošajiem (jā, kā tad, uztaisīja pašbloķējošo un aizmirsa) vai polarizētajiem (kur viņš vispār ko tādu dabuja, plus uz 220VAC) relejiem?
Treškārt, tā plate nav pat programma minimums, tā ir sūds savos pamatos, tur nav nekas, kas ierobežotu sprieguma izmaiņas ātrumu uz tiristora un ja nekļūdos tad kā reizi tā ir lieta, kura ir induktīvas slodzes gadījumā un tā var atvērt vaļā tiristoru (ā, pag, es te to pirmo reizi minu?). Pilnīgi iespējams, ka ieliekot RC ķēdi paralēli tam relejam tiktu ierobežota šī izmaiņa un pilnīgi iespējams, ka viss normalizētos.

----------


## Rombo

Neviens te nebaksta,patiesību nenoslēpsi. Starp citu es zinu kas ir induktīva slodze cienītais .

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Es nesaku, ka nezini, es saku, ka vairāki tukši spriedelē par relejiem, Tu iesaki arhaisku KU202 ar sarežģītu shēmu, kura nav saistīta ar autora platīti. Bet to, ka pašā šajā shēmiņā jau ir acīmredzama laža to nepasaka neviens. Plus vēl tas, ka spriežot pēc lietotāja iepriekšējās uzvedības šī tēma tā nekā arī paliks karājoties gaisā.

----------


## Rombo

Kāpēc arhaisku Ky202? Viņus vēl ražo un kaimiņvalstī izmanto diezgan plaši. Un ir taču vēl simistori Ky208 ar tiem vēl vienkāršāk. Jā piekrītu tev ka mēs te cepamies pa tukšo. Tēmas autoram viss pie kājas,vispār būtu labi ja administrācija slēgtu tādas tēmas.

----------


## Elmārs

> Bet to, ka pašā šajā shēmiņā jau ir acīmredzama laža to nepasaka neviens.


   Shēmā acīmredzamu lažu neredzu, ja to izmanto mazjaudīgas aktīvas slodzes komutēšanai. Izmantotais simistors BTA16-600B ir no tā saucamajiem „snuberless” un kā reizi tiek rekomendēts arī induktīvu slodžu komutēšanai. Ja par lažu shēmā pieņem RC ķēdes un varistora neesamību paralēli simistoram, kā arī radiatora neesamību, tad no prakses varu pateikt ka nekad neesmu ieguvis perfektu tiristora darbību, kuram tās ķēdes sakarinātas, parasta transformatora primārās ķēdes komutācijai pie plūdeni maināmiem atvēršanas leņķiem un visām iespējamām transformatora slodzēm (RC ķēdīte paralēli transformatoram gan ir nepieciešama, īpaši palielākas jaudas 200-1000VA gadījumos).
       Jautājuma autors ir nenopietns, jo nav norādījis kādu 230V AC releju viņš tur mēģinājis darbināt un kādas ir tā releja nostrādes un noturēšanas strāvas, bez tam nav apgalvojis ka relejs tomēr atslēdzas, ja pašu shēmu atslēdz no Ķeguma. Tāpēc neatslēgšanās iemesls var būt arī bojāts vai sarūsējis releja mehānisms, vai arī kāds lipīgs līmveida svešķermenis (košļājamā gumija) releja mehānismā.  
  Aprakstītā problēma un tās risinājums normāla, darboties spējīga, releja gadījumā ir izskatīts „Fundamentals of relay technology and of solid-state relay technology” 3.lpp. un arī iespējamie novērotās problēmas iemesli komentāros jau bija minēti, tikai RC ķēdītes, kuru liek paralēli relejam, parametri netika pieminēti. R rekomendē no 100 līdz 200 Ω , C no 220 līdz 470 nF.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Paldies par padziļinātu atbildi! (vismaz autora vietā)

----------


## kaspich

> Shēmā acīmredzamu lažu neredzu, ja to izmanto mazjaudīgas aktīvas slodzes komutēšanai. Izmantotais simistors BTA16-600B ir no tā saucamajiem „snuberless” un kā reizi tiek rekomendēts arī induktīvu slodžu komutēšanai. Ja par lažu shēmā pieņem RC ķēdes un varistora neesamību paralēli simistoram, kā arī radiatora neesamību, tad no prakses varu pateikt ka nekad neesmu ieguvis perfektu tiristora darbību, kuram tās ķēdes sakarinātas, parasta transformatora primārās ķēdes komutācijai pie plūdeni maināmiem atvēršanas leņķiem un visām iespējamām transformatora slodzēm (RC ķēdīte paralēli transformatoram gan ir nepieciešama, īpaši palielākas jaudas 200-1000VA gadījumos).
>        Jautājuma autors ir nenopietns, jo nav norādījis kādu 230V AC releju viņš tur mēģinājis darbināt un kādas ir tā releja nostrādes un noturēšanas strāvas, bez tam nav apgalvojis ka relejs tomēr atslēdzas, ja pašu shēmu atslēdz no Ķeguma. Tāpēc neatslēgšanās iemesls var būt arī bojāts vai sarūsējis releja mehānisms, vai arī kāds lipīgs līmveida svešķermenis (košļājamā gumija) releja mehānismā.  
>   Aprakstītā problēma un tās risinājums normāla, darboties spējīga, releja gadījumā ir izskatīts „Fundamentals of relay technology and of solid-state relay technology” 3.lpp. un arī iespējamie novērotās problēmas iemesli komentāros jau bija minēti, tikai RC ķēdītes, kuru liek paralēli relejam, parametri netika pieminēti. R rekomendē no 100 līdz 200 Ω , C no 220 līdz 470 nF.


 dU/dt ir jaaierobezho gan pasham simistoram, gan tam optosimistorelim. Umax starp anodiem - ariidzan. Neviens BTA/moc neturees izduktiivus izsitienus, piem., spanja atvienoshanas bridii, ja tas netiek dariits 0 punktaa.
Protams, ka mainot atvershanaas faazi, simistors juks praataa, ja iekarinaats prastam trafam primaarajaa.
Tur tak DC komponente mainaas, trafs iet piesaatinjaaumaa, u.t.t.

----------


## Elmārs

> dU/dt ir jaaierobezho gan pasham simistoram, gan tam optosimistorelim.


   Tieši tā tam arī būtu jābūt un neesmu nekad to noliedzis. 
  Teorijā tiek apskatīti abi RC ķēdīšu („snuberu”) ieslēguma veidi – gan uz komutācijas elementa (slēdža -  tiristora), gan uz pašas induktīvās slodzes (maiņstrāvas releja vai transformatora). Par otru iespēju daudzi nez kāpēc ir aizmirsuši, vai vispār par to nezina, un stūrgalvīgi pieturas ka tam „snuberim” obligāti jāatrodas  uzkārtam tikai uz komutācijas elementa. Tēma sākās ar to ka, izmantojot tiristoru (simistoru) slēdzi, neatslēdzas AC relejs, kura parametrus autors ir noklusējis. Pieņemot ka relejs ir darba kārtībā un paliek ieslēgtā stāvoklī arī kad tiek noņemts vadības signāls no slēdža, jebkāda paralēli slēdzim (simistoram) uzkarināta RC ķēdīte tikai palielina cauri tam relejam plūstošo strāvu un tādēļ tāds RC ķēdes pieslēgums konkrētajā gadījumā ir aplams un problēmu neatrisinās. Praksē neesmu novērojis ka ap 100VA toroīds (miera strāva ap 4 mA) neatslēgtos tikai tāpēc ka tā induktivitāte ietekmētu, piemēram, TLP260J+BTA134 rūpnieciskām vajadzībām izgatavota komutatora (arī tam nav RC ķēdes, varistors gan ir) darbību.
  Pievienoju bildīti no teorijas un kā induktīvu slodžu komutēšanai simistora aizsardzības ķēdes iesaka ieslēgt tehnisko zinātņu doktors Viktors Deņisenko, varbūt kādam noderēs:  
 

  P.S. Pārējais ir veselas speciālas tēmas vērts, līdzīgai šādai „О простых коммутаторах на симисторах и оптронах”, kura vietām ir pat smieklīga ar novēroto faktu neizpratni un kura te nez vai kādam interesēs, tāpat kā neviens neaizdomāsies kāpēc iepriekš apzināti minēju tiristoru (ar to gan es biju domājis to tiristoru ieslēgtu tiltiņam diagonālē).

----------


## kaspich

konkreetajaa gadiijumaavar buut vairaaki gljuki.
saakot ar to, ka, ka vinjsh piesleedzis kaadu mikroreleju, kura Ihold mazaaka par simistrora nopluudes I.
veel var buut variants - deelj induktiivas slodzes: briidii, kad I nokriit zem simistora Ihold, tas aizveraas, induktivitaatee uzkrataa energija taisa U piikji ar palielu dU/ct, un.. simistoru atkal atrauj valjaa.
bet, abstrahejoties no konkreetaa keisa - lielaakoties risinaajumi ri mega rupji, kaa sekas - spraagst nost tie simistori galiigi nevietaa.

----------

